# Anyone wanna help get this game running on Visual Boy Advance?



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

I finally have the english version of Terrifying 9/11, and it doesn't run on vba. It only runs on some open source gameboy emulator. It might be due to a certain protection on the rom? Then again, I have no idea how these things work : P


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

i would personally just inject the game into a GBC VC for your 3ds. it is a gameboy color game right?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> i would personally just inject the game into a GBC VC for your 3ds. it is a gameboy color game right?


Actually, I did this. However, the game doesn't load :/
everything else does. the application itself, i meant. Just when it boots up the top screen is black


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

That's odd. Maybe someone else can help, I'm not sure why it's doing that either. But I would be interested in seeing this game working as well.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> That's odd. Maybe someone else can help, I'm not sure why it's doing that either. But I would be interested in seeing this game working as well.


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

Why not just play metal slug, that what it is anyway. Besides why make a game based on tragic hystorical events like 9/11!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why not just play metal slug, that what it is anyway. Besides why make a game based on tragic hystorical events like 9/11!


Because this is a piece of bootleg history! Also because there's something just so baffling about a gameboy color bootleg, BASED ON *9 FUCKING 11.*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr.ButtButt said:


> Because this is a piece of bootleg history! Also because there's something just so baffling about a game boy color bootleg, BASED ON *9 FUCKING 11.*


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt...I am Muslim...OUT OF THE GAMES OUT THERE WHY CHOOSE THIS ONE I MEAN WTF


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Because this is a piece of bootleg history! Also because there's something just so baffling about a gameboy color bootleg, BASED ON *9 FUCKING 11.*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


https://github.com/tzlion/hhugboy/releases/tag/v1.1.8 According to this, it can play the game, but probably the only current existing emulator. So i mean knock yourself out.

Personally i will stick to official metal slug games that is arcade perfect or just play contra, which is way more fun.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> Mr.ButtButt...I am Muslim...OUT OF THE GAMES OUT THERE WHY CHOOSE THIS ONE I MEAN WTF


because this is the only one that I've come across that doesn't play on the vba. I don't blame 9/11 on all Muslims, like the other idiots of America. This game's just super interesting


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why not just play metal slug, that what it is anyway. Besides why make a game based on tragic hystorical events like 9/11!


"play a different game"
Not a answer

Have you tried some mobile emulator? You should try all your options for emulators.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> https://github.com/tzlion/hhugboy/releases/tag/v1.1.8 According to this, it can play the game, but probably the only current existing emulator. So i mean knock yourself out.
> 
> Personally i will stick to official metal slug games that is arcade perfect or just play contra, which is way more fun.


I can use that, yes. But my goal is to make a 3ds VC out of it. So if it doesn't run on vba, it's not gonna run on 3ds.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> because this is the only one that I've come across that doesn't play on the vba. I don't blame 9/11 on all Muslims, like the other idiots of America. This game's just super interesting


huh why thank you so much for understanding and you know what I am going to freakin help with the best of my knowledge as I know nothing about this so yeah a good experience for me


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> huh why thank you so much for understanding and you know what I am going to freakin help with the best of my knowledge as I know nothing about this so yeah a good experience for me


I think we can all come together, and crack this case... With the knowledge that none of us have on this material LOL


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I can use that, yes. But my goal is to make a 3ds VC out of it. So if it doesn't run on vba, it's not gonna run on 3ds.


Your best bet is to maybe hack the rom or maybe the emulator or something. If the official gameboy can't play it, then 3DS VC will sure as balls won't either, not like nintendo suddenly made unlicense games work on official software. Try other versions of the VBA, maybe the ones on TASvideos.org that the one i use to be honest.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> "play a different game"
> Not a answer
> 
> Have you tried some mobile emulator? You should try all your options for emulators.





Mr.ButtButt said:


> I can use that, yes. But my goal is to make a 3ds VC out of it. So if it doesn't run on vba, it's not gonna run on 3ds.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

hmmm have you ever tried hex editing or changing the code of the game don't know if this could work


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> hmmm have you ever tried hex editing or changing the code of the game don't know if this could work


I opened it up in a hex editor, and then realized, I had no fuggin' clue what to look for lol


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I opened it up in a hex editor, and then realized, I had no fuggin' clue what to look for lol


have you tried relating your problem through google or either reddit (most people go here to get an answer it more or less helps) and has you tried to look at the code of metal slugs and terrifying 9/11 (shivers) and comparing which code has changed and then maybe you can just idk guess which one has a protection law or maybe find a patch to patch the protection laws in order for anyone to play without any problems?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> have you tried relating your problem through google or either reddit (most people go here to get an answer it more or less helps) and has you tried to look at the code of metal slugs and terrifying 9/11 (shivers) and comparing which code has changed and then maybe you can just idk guess which one has a protection law or maybe find a patch to patch the protection laws in order for anyone to play without any problems?


It's possible that I could do that.. But how does one go about examining _each line of code?_
Though, I do believe it's when the rom boots. It's probably a patch in the code, that detects what it's run on. And if the patch detects whatever, then it goes to a black screen.
I'm guessing this because when the rom boots, the screen flashes white, _and theen_ goes to black.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> I can use that, yes. But my goal is to make a 3ds VC out of it. So if it doesn't run on vba, it's not gonna run on 3ds.


_Might having to modify lines and lines of code in the rom
_
Yeah good luck with that. I'm actually thinking @Sonic Angel Knight 's post was reasonable now.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

If anyone wants to take a look at the hex code, get Bizhawk's emulator at http://tasvideos.org/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> _Might having to modify lines and lines of code in the rom
> _
> Yeah good luck with that. I'm actually thinking @Sonic Angel Knight 's post was reasonable now.


But no one's ever gotten to play this rom on a standard vba before! Not because they couldn't, but because they just didn't care


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

hmmm just guessing but if you have a new3ds then why not try reinand as it has many patches and yes I know to go through every line to see if the codes are the same (been there done that(stupid x and y)) maybe reinand can have the solution bc if luma is not letting you load it then try a different cfw that is all I can think of or you can just find a patch that allows the injection of unlicensed games to be played on a 3ds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

vinlark I said that as a last option incase there is no other way


VinLark said:


> _Might having to modify lines and lines of code in the rom
> _
> Yeah good luck with that. I'm actually thinking @Sonic Angel Knight 's post was reasonable now.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> hmmm just guessing but if you have a new3ds then why not try reinand as it has many patches and yes I know to go through every line to see if the codes are the same (been there done that(stupid x and y)) maybe reinand can have the solution bc if luma is not letting you load it then try a different cfw that is all I can think of or you can just find a patch that allows the injection of unlicensed games to be played on a 3ds
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> vinlark I said that as a last option incase there is no other way


What does reinand patch though? I though Luma had everything Reinand had and _more._


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

just an assumption I mean reinand was made just for the new 3ds so I mean yeah keep luma just try to do a dual cfw but it's just a guess not sure but reinand does patch security checks I think let me check..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

try this thread maybe it can help https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-reinand-w-i-p-mod-of-reinand.448212/#post-6927198

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

maybe this cfw might help https://gbatemp.net/threads/corbenik-another-cfw-for-advanced-users-with-bytecode-patches.429612/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

You said the game is translated, does it work without translation? If so then maybe the problem IS THE Translation. 

Still not many emulators Including 3DS were designed for unlicensed or homebrew games, so it won't be easy to be honest.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You said the game is translated, does it work without translation? If so then maybe the problem IS THE Translation.
> 
> Still not many emulators Including 3DS were designed for unlicensed or homebrew games, so it won't be easy to be honest.


but don't patches for security check exist in the 3ds hacking scene so people can play unlicensed games on the 3ds for example pokemon prism?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 10, 2017)

Does the game run on mGBA


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> but don't patches for security check exist in the 3ds hacking scene so people can play unlicensed games on the 3ds for example pokemon prism?


Pokemon prism is a rom hack of a official game, this is a unlicened game since the beginning. There is no record of SNK releasing metal slug for Gameboy color as far as i know. Rom hacks do not require security checks as far as i know, logically speaking cause Is based on official licensed games. This terrifying 9/11 is another story.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Pokemon prism is a rom hack of a official game, this is a unlicened game since the beginning. There is no record of SNK releasing metal slug for Gameboy color as far as i know. Rom hacks do not require security checks as far as i know, logically speaking cause Is based on official licensed games. This terrifying 9/11 is another story.


oh i thought metal slugs was a licensed game thanks for clearing that up but then there is no point in doing this bc it's not going to work for the 3ds


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> oh i thought metal slugs was a licensed game thanks for clearing that up but then there is no point in doing this bc it's not going to work for the 3ds


There is licensed metal slug game for GBA not GBC. Metal slug advance. This game is a pirated bootleg game of a unreleased game, like many common boot legs come from.... CHINA! Some bootlegs are actually just a rom hack with copyright and licensing removed from title screen and box art, some use original coding, like that somari on nes. But this is just a bad rom hack of a unreleased game. For all we know, snk maybe didn't even make the game at all, it could be totally unrelated to the original company.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> There is licensed metal slug game for GBA not GBC. Metal slug advance. This game is a pirated bootleg game of a unreleased game, like many common boot legs come from.... CHINA! Some bootlegs are actually just a rom hack with copyright and licensing removed from title screen and box art, some use original coding, like that somari on nes. But this is just a bad rom hack of a unreleased game. For all we know, snk maybe didn't even make the game at all, it could be totally unrelated to the original company.


but if there is a metal slugs advance then... oh wait the romhack is on gbc ugh tho I am 14 and being able to do algebra 2 and chemistry I still can't find a solution beside going through the codes so I would suggest and give up and play it on a pc it would be less of a hassle and save your time


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

i tried searching issues relating to getting games that are unlicensed to run on an emulator and it all I can find is things that deal with ips patching and or just using HHUGBOY emulator.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> i tried searching issues relating to getting games that are unlicensed to run on an emulator and it all I can find is things that deal with ips patching and or just using HHUGBOY emulator.


that sucks :/
and finding *anything * gbc/hacking related, is all from like years and years ago, and no one's left to help :C


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

the next thing I think worth trying is using a SRAM patcher to see if it will run.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 10, 2017)

By the way, what shows up in a hex editor is _not_ the code of the game.  Programmers don't write code in hexadecimal.


----------



## froggestspirit (Jan 10, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> By the way, what shows up in a hex editor is _not_ the code of the game.  Programmers don't write code in hexadecimal.


I've actually coded gameboy in hex a little.

Try it in BGB, it's really accurate.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> By the way, what shows up in a hex editor is _not_ the code of the game.  Programmers don't write code in hexadecimal.


but could they edit the hex code, and have it... idk do some shit?
and I agree with @Robert McCoy
Maybe we could patch out the code that blocks it from being loaded?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 10, 2017)

froggestspirit said:


> I've actually coded gameboy in hex a little.
> 
> Try it in BGB, it's really accurate.


That sounds like an awful time.  I mean, writing full scale applications and games in hex sounds like straight-up hell.  If it's even possible.  I didn't even think it was, but I guess I was wrong?



Mr.ButtButt said:


> but could they edit the hex code, and have it... idk do some shit?
> and I agree with @Robert McCoy
> Maybe we could patch out the code that blocks it from being loaded?


It may very well be possible.  I don't mean to sound like an expert or anything.


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

I am thinking I might contact the person who uploaded the game originally because they seem to know how to patch unlicensed games to run.


----------



## froggestspirit (Jan 10, 2017)

Logan Pockrus said:


> That sounds like an awful time.  I mean, writing full scale applications and games in hex sounds like straight-up hell.  If it's even possible.  I didn't even think it was, but I guess I was wrong?
> It may very well be possible.  I don't mean to sound like an expert or anything.


It was mainly patches for pokemon, but for larger scale things, I coded in the ASM language (which get's converted to hex)
If you know GBz80 asm, it isnt hard to step through it with BGB to see what hiccups


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 10, 2017)

froggestspirit said:


> It was mainly patches for pokemon, but for larger scale things, I coded in the ASM language (which get's converted to hex)
> If you know GBz80 asm, it isnt hard to step through it with BGB to see what hiccups


I don't know GBx80 asm, but what you're saying makes sense (thinking about assembling, well, assembly and dumping the executable's opcodes to create shellcode...which is in hex).

Anyway, I thought you meant you literally opened up a hex editor and drafted a full-scale application solely in hex.  And you should've stuck with it.  You could've had superpowers in my eyes.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> I am thinking I might contact the person who uploaded the game originally because they seem to know how to patch unlicensed games to run.


Yeah, that Taizou, guy!
Or maybe the guys who made Hhugboy


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Yeah, that Taizou, guy!
> Or maybe the guys who made Hhugboy



I emailed Taizou and asked if he could explain unlicensed games and why they only run in his emulator.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> I emailed Taizou and asked if he could explain unlicensed games and why they only run in his emulator.


I'm looking through the source of hhugboy, to see if I can see exactly how it determines to patch the code.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

I got the rom info for each version if anyone's interested as well
I got this from the hhugboy emulator.


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

I feel like I'm about to give up. This is only an issue for Unlicensed games in general. There's not enough interest on the web for running unlicensed games via emulators or otherwise being as the actual cartridge will run it on the said console. This is an issue for bootleg games as homebrew games are coded by users and run just fine because most of them are hacks of licensed games so you'd have to edit each individual unlicensed game to run on virtual consoles. There's not much support for these issues and the only one that can run it is Taizou's emulator. So someone would need to port his emulator to the 3ds to make these types of games run.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> I feel like I'm about to give up. This is only an issue for Unlicensed games in general. There's not enough interest on the web for running unlicensed games via emulators or otherwise being as the actual cartridge will run it on the said console. This is an issue for bootleg games as homebrew games are coded by users and run just fine because most of them are hacks of licensed games so you'd have to edit each individual unlicensed game to run on virtual consoles. There's not much support for these issues and the only one that can run it is Taizou's emulator. So someone would need to port his emulator to the 3ds to make these types of games run.


so they're hard-coded? meaning you can't just edit it out? 
This blows. I thought we were really onto something..


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 10, 2017)

it is possible to edit the rom because Taizou said,

"the major _thing_ with this emulator is it supports Sintax and Li Cheng mappers on unmodified copies of their roms (ie the "raw dump" versions I've posted previously). I've been hacking these games to make them work on standard emulators, but this has proved a little difficult with a few games, which got me thinking - why not try and emulate their mappers instead? and so.. I did. Those two, anyway. Li Cheng's was easy, Sintax's was a bit more work and isn't 100% perfect (new dumps may or may not run, but most should). Also, for any other emu authors or other interested parties, I'm going to document those two as much as I can at some point soon."

in regards to why he made an emulator.


edit: what he did was fix the header of the game so it could be read by a normal emulator

edit2: i just really REALLY want to get bootleg games running on the VC of the 3DS lol


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> it is possible to edit the rom because Taizou said,
> 
> "the major _thing_ with this emulator is it supports Sintax and Li Cheng mappers on unmodified copies of their roms (ie the "raw dump" versions I've posted previously). I've been hacking these games to make them work on standard emulators, but this has proved a little difficult with a few games, which got me thinking - why not try and emulate their mappers instead? and so.. I did. Those two, anyway. Li Cheng's was easy, Sintax's was a bit more work and isn't 100% perfect (new dumps may or may not run, but most should). Also, for any other emu authors or other interested parties, I'm going to document those two as much as I can at some point soon."
> 
> ...


Did he every succeed with Hitek? because that's the type of encryption that he, himself, called this one. It's in the code for him emulator, but I couldn't find anything further? Maybe it's similar to the Li Cheng games, and just needs its header fixed?


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 10, 2017)

In reference to the original Chinese version; quotes from ROM sites:

"Terrifying 911. What an interesting cart. Certainly the most advanced bootleg i've seen. I dumped the cart and fixed up a few lines of code that were triggering bank switching at the wrong time. Attached the ROM. Edit: Bounced back from your email server, I'll upload it some place.

Not sure if you tried to dump with my Joey but the cart header says its only 64kbytes so thats all that gets dumped. If you dump under the BV cart it'll do a full 8mbyte dump. Look in a hex editor for a repeat of the header and crop the ROM. In this case it was 2mbytes.

Fixed up the header, it clearly has an MBC, I selected MBC5 which makes sense with the bank switching at address 0x2000/0x2001

It still wouldn't boot so I trapped all writes to the carts MBCs. I found two rouge writes at around 0x2500. I nop'd these two writes and we're good to go!"

"The original cart utilizes a custom mapper which is not an MBC5 as the header states. What Ben has done is dumped the first 32Kb and placed code breaks at mapper calls in an emulator, then replaced the custom addresses with MBC5 addresses. By doing this, he was able to dump each 32Kb bank one-by-one until we have this complete ROM. Now the cart will run in emulators and on real hardware."

"Their protection is almost identical to BBD's, but they make much better use of it (they switch modes while the game is running, while BBD just sets one at the beginning and that's it; also the cart initialises in a mode that prevents the entire ROM from being read, similar to VF's GBA games), so it's not so easy to hack out. Hence why only Li Cheng ever did it, I guess. So, for now, these games will only run in hhugboy v1.1.8 and up."


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

Us americans aren't smart enough to compete with chinese tech. TOO STRONK! ABANDON SHIP! 

Those pirate rom hackers bootleggers are on another level! 

Joking aside, is only possible to either hack the rom to work on the emulator, or mod the emulator itself. Try finding other versions of the emulator to see if it work or something. This is the same issue with Pier solar genesis rom. A unlicensed homebrew project that is 8MB File size, only some emulators can play it. Kega fusion can't play it, cause it doesn't support roms over 5MB, which a lot of the emulators don't do for obvious reasons. But Genesis plus cores can, also this game plays on real genesis like normal so is just how some emulators are. Unless you tried it on a actual gamboy color (Or GBA) maybe buy a everdrive for the GBC or something.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 10, 2017)

I am amazed how a pervert morbid fascination can work as fuel for making such an amazing piece of software.
Hell, a FMV intro and a quite good reproduction of Metal Slug... On the Gameboy color?!
These guys were really motivated for all the wrong reasons, but nonetheless what an interesting resulting product.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

zfreeman said:


> In reference to the original Chinese version; quotes from ROM sites:
> 
> "Terrifying 911. What an interesting cart. Certainly the most advanced bootleg i've seen. I dumped the cart and fixed up a few lines of code that were triggering bank switching at the wrong time. Attached the ROM. Edit: Bounced back from your email server, I'll upload it some place.
> 
> ...


so do you think if those guys had the new English ver., they'd be able to eventually get the English ver. working too?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

I just tweeted to Taizou, and i'll wait till he responds.


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 10, 2017)

so Mr.ButtButt how is going for terrifying 9/11 any progress I am in school so yeah


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> so Mr.ButtButt how is going for terrifying 9/11 any progress I am in school so yeah


No luck so far with anything. However, we _may_ have some good pointers? Maybe editing/patching/or swapping the game header would work? But this is purely speculation at this point..


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

Taizou responded:


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 10, 2017)

So Mr. ButtButt, how are you doing with the Chinese classes?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 10, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> So Mr. ButtButt, how are you doing with the Chinese classes?


haven't gotten around to it, unfortunately. Been working on Japanese LOL


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 11, 2017)

https://twitter.com/taizou_hori/status/818925271264985089

You guys can look at the conversation here. I'm not really sure how to make a picture out of every single response, but all the information is in these tweets


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 12, 2017)

damn. so the rom is always changing so you'd have to unscramble it to hack it out?


----------



## SahierKHLover (Jan 12, 2017)

GBATEMP IS HACKED WHAT R U DOING


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jan 12, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> GBATEMP IS HACKED WHAT R U DOING


...What?


----------



## Robert McCoy (Jan 12, 2017)

my password is fine


----------



## Melonhead27 (Jun 27, 2021)

Maybe if i can get access to my account again, we can see whether this can be worked on again...


----------

